# Singing Skell and pumpkins 2013



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I know that I am years behind all of you here but I had to try a 3 axis skull.
I think that it came out really nice and with the pumpkins singing back up it was my best display yet. 
Unfortunately, my camera is crap at night so I have no photos of the after hours display.
They looked great.
Only the faces of the jack-o-lanterns showed up so, when they opened their mouths it was really impressive.
I used Monkey basic Track skull and VSA for programming and Helmsman for running the program all night.
I was really pleased with the whole project.
In all they did 7 routines.
I need to find some more for next year, but Halloween songs are few and far between.
Especially those sung by ensembles.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Joe...could not get the YouTube vid to load past 0:14
I'll try again tomorrow....thanks


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Years behind!? Heck your light years ahead of me. That was great! Love the motion of the skull and the mouth movements on the pumpkins. Very nicely done. An animated skull/skeleton is on my bucket list of things to do for Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice head movement on Skellie. Really like your background


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW.....that's IS nice work...!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only nicely done technically, but a great pick for the song. You can't go wrong with Bing Crosby


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love this...really nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

If anyone is behind here it's me. That looks great! I dig the mouth movements and different shapes. Great work!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> Nice head movement on Skellie. Really like your background


Thanks for the compliment. The background is from my favorite Halloween Store....The Dollar Store. I spent $6 instead of days and days painting. And it looks better that I could have done, too


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great work!


----------

